# Cedar Key



## jonterr

Hey. Looking for some info! I may be going down to Cedar Key weekend of Oct 5. Anybody got any info on the reds? The only place i have ever fished around there is shell mound! I have a small 17 ft skiff with tiller! Thanks!


----------



## ChrisDoza

how much for the skiff? does it include trailer?


----------



## anytide

shell mound is the bomb...
cedar key is for sale?


----------



## jonterr

Sorry
I see by the --- replies, im in the wrong place!!!


----------



## anytide

shell mound is the right place....oct. is the right time... good luck!


----------



## jonterr

To answer the comedian from Texas!
Yep the skiff and trailer come as a package deal! Just let me know how much you want to pay, and what you want it to look like! Thanks for your helpful imput!!!


----------



## anytide

> To answer the comedian from Texas!
> Yep the skiff and trailer come as a package deal! Just let me know how much you want to pay, and what you want it to look like! Thanks for your helpful imput!!!


that funny.......get em T-rell !


----------



## Edfish

pm sent


----------



## RedAnt78

In cedar key you can get on some nice reds and tailing black drum on the falling tide around the oyster bars. Also, its a drive, but check out Steinhatchie, one of the best fishing areas on the west coast IMO. Good luck!


----------



## COWMAN

[quote author
cedar key is for sale?[/quote]
hell, Cedar Key is for sale!!!! I got 30 acres there now but I'll take the rest let me know who's got it


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] Microskiffs For Sale [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## jonterr

Thanks, i may give it a try, thats about an hr closer drive for me too! Is it pretty easy to get around, as in do you have to go a long way from a ramp to get in some good fishin spots?


----------



## jonterr

I see a few people have read this post!
Any more helpful info from anyone on catching reds around cedar key?
Thanks


----------

